# Picked up some Poppers today



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well I went to tour a lure manufacture today, and I found some interesting items that might show up on my site. I picked up 21 poppers for a sample while I was there. I want to do some customizing so i need to send them a email. 

Check them out. I'm thinking about carrying them on my site.

what do you all think.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

awesome poppers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice.......


----------

